# ESPN - Amare Stoudemire



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

It is no wonder all kids want to do today is dunk. The highlights of the Sicer/Sun game consisted of 6 dunks, that is it!

Awful!


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Dunks are dunks. You still get 2 points from them, and in some cases you have the opportunity for a 3 point play. It may be just me, but maybe all Stoudemire can do right now is dunk?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*I agree..*

Ive only seen highlites of the kid.. and a little bit of one game but all he does is dunk and lay it in around the basket.. He does dunk extremely hard and run his motuh a lot for bein a rookie, he remind me of a mix between ben wallace and kenyon martin, but martin is a lot better mid range shooter


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

His go-to move is a jump hook from about 7 ft in the lane.

And besides, you say two points is two points, and while that's true, the field goal % on a dunk is about 95%, whereas a mid range jumper - especially from Kenyon Martin - is closer to 45%.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

ESPN will next do a commentary on why kids don't know the 'art' of basketball anymore.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

LOL, is this ridiculous or what?

Amare dominated the post and dunked it , why would he go out and shoot a 10 footer when he can simply use his post moves to dunk it.


----------



## Babby (Jul 26, 2002)

Agreed. Sounds like a lot of jealousy in this thread. Maybe you guys missed all of his post moves as well. I forgot rebounding doesn't matter and neither does his passing ability(runnin the floor dishin to marion). I don't hear any of you bashing Ben Wallace for not stepping out and dropping a mid range. Supposedly he's got an UNREAL work ethic. I'll see you suckers in the "i should have kissed his [strike]ace[/strike] **Please no masking of cursing** when i had the chance" thread, cuz this kid is gonna be somethin.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I saw the first qtr and some of the 2nd qtr of the suns VS sixers game and he made a nice hook shot, and a little jumper, so im not sure what some of you guys are talking about.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> LOL, is this ridiculous or what?
> 
> Amare dominated the post and dunked it , why would he go out and shoot a 10 footer when he can simply use his post moves to dunk it.


I don't think you get what I'm saying. I'm commenting on ESPN's covergage of basketball in this case. To highlight an entire game and only show the dunks glorfies one part of the game. Then you will see commentators talk about how kids only want to dunk. Well they are just doing what they see.

Amare is awesome and I wish the Wiz had him.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> I saw the first qtr and some of the 2nd qtr of the suns VS sixers game and he made a nice hook shot, and a little jumper, so im not sure what some of you guys are talking about.


Hawk23

I'm speaking about the ESPN coverage.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

LOL

I don't fault ESPN for showing only Amare's dunks. He had some awesome dunks last night, i would pe pissed if the don't show all of them.

Those dunks were highlights. Why show Marion making an open three? 

Amare is a human highlight reel.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

6 dunks is my dream highlight real of a game. i don't want them to ignore what happened in the game of course but...


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Different strokes for different folks. I must be getting old.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Teams will start doing what Ainge said soon...which is force him left. He will have to adjust to this, but he is too awesome a talent not to.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I think it is awsome that we have two rookies that are revoultioninizing the game in the same year (MIng and Amare)


----------



## brad-z (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Babby</b>!
> Agreed. Sounds like a lot of jealousy in this thread. Maybe you guys missed all of his post moves as well. I forgot rebounding doesn't matter and neither does his passing ability(runnin the floor dishin to marion). I don't hear any of you bashing Ben Wallace for not stepping out and dropping a mid range. Supposedly he's got an UNREAL work ethic. I'll see you suckers in the "i should have kissed his [strike]ace[/strike] **Please no masking of cursing** when i had the chance" thread, cuz this kid is gonna be somethin.


That pass to Marion might not have been the best pass ever, but it impressed the heck out of me. Plus, the guy dunks with anger, that is worth a highlight to me. I just don't know how he doesn't hurt his wrist or something. Amazing.


----------

